# Croatian (BCS): srbizmi



## phosphore

Dobro veče svima,

Koje reči se u hrvatskom idiomu smatraju srbizmima i kakve se polemike vode oko tog pitanja?


----------



## slavic_one

"Prijatno" umjesto "dobar tek".

A valjda najveća polemika se vodi oko tisuću/hiljadu, ali o tome se dosta i ovdje pisalo.
Neki čak govore da je i "zdravo" kao srpski.


----------



## Majalj

Meni je apsurdno to što se Hrvati i Bošnjaci odriču nekih riječi (pa čak i cijele ćirilice, koja ni jednima ni drugima nije nimalo tuđa) nazivajući ih srbizmima i obrnuto u sva tri smjera, umjesto da njeguju/njegujemo to bogatstvo jezika.


----------



## slavic_one

Ne znam na što ciljaš s tim odricanjem riječi. Zna se da su se izmišljale nove riječi, ali ne brini, ne samo u RH, već i u Srbiji. Ćirilicom mi nikada nismo pisali, koliko god bliska da nam bila, i ne vidim razloga zašto bi, čak ne znam ni zašto srbi koriste dvojno, ali dobro, neka se njeguje kultura, za to jesam. A upravo što se toga tiče, imamo mi dijalekata za njegovati, usudim se reći, više nego ijedna zemlja bar u Europi, i to nam je za početak sasvim dovoljno.
A zašto se i jedni i drugi i treći odriću je vrlo jednostavan - ne znaš što je bilo 1991-1995? Ta ni Francuzi ne dopuštaju uporabu engleskih riječi iz, vidi, istog razloga - rata (koji je doduše bio puno prije, ali tim apsurdnije).
Uostalom ne vidim zašto bi njegovali tuđe riječi, što srpske, što engleske, što ko zna kakve.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Ne znam na što ciljaš s tim odricanjem riječi. Zna se da su se izmišljale nove riječi, ali ne brini, ne samo u RH, već i u Srbiji. Ćirilicom mi nikada nismo pisali, koliko god bliska da nam bila, i ne vidim razloga zašto bi, čak ne znam ni zašto srbi koriste dvojno, ali dobro, neka se njeguje kultura, za to jesam. A upravo što se toga tiče, imamo mi dijalekata za njegovati, usudim se reći, više nego ijedna zemlja bar u Europi, i to nam je za početak sasvim dovoljno.
> A zašto se i jedni i drugi i treći odriću je vrlo jednostavan - ne znaš što je bilo 1991-1995? Ta ni Francuzi ne dopuštaju uporabu engleskih riječi iz, vidi, istog razloga - rata (koji je doduše bio puno prije, ali tim apsurdnije).
> Uostalom ne vidim zašto bi njegovali tuđe riječi, što srpske, što engleske, što ko zna kakve.


 
Potpuno su mi nove misli da Hrvatska ima najvise dijalekata u Evropi? i da Francuzi brane upotrebu engleskih reci? i to zbog nekog rata? a mislim i da borba sa srbizmima i kroatizmima nije uopste nova, jedino se posla rata mozda intenzivirala.

Tek, voditelji na hrvatskim televizijama kad kazu "kuvati" brze se bolje isprave u "kuhati", sa "izvinjavam se" u "ispričavam se", sa "glasati" u "glasovati". Pretpostavljam da se te reci smatraju srbizmima pa se oni zato ispravljaju i zato i pitam koje su to sve reci i kakve su se diskusije o njima vodile.


----------



## slavic_one

Ispričavam se, najviše možda ne, no sigurno jedna s najbogatijom "paletom" dijalekata. A to ne govorim uopće ne poznavajući situacije u drugim državama, i to ne samo slavonofonskim.
Već sam o tome pisao čini mi se tu negdje, da, ako je vjerovati članku koji sam pred nekoliko godina čitao, u Francuskoj novčano kažnjavaju te koji na televiziji (valjda se misli na voditelje) kažu englesku riječ ako za to postoji francuska. Zbog međusobne netrpeljivosti, koja je po meni počela sa Stogodišnjim ratom, kojemu možemo zahvaliti i "srednji prst" (isto ako je vjerovati nekim izvorima).
Pa u redu je, huvati nije naša riječ, i naravno da se ispravi. Što da kaže "Sada będziemy kuvat good večeru" i to je po tebi u redu? Priča se, naravno, hrv. knjiž. jezikom, ne dijalektom. A "kuvati" je vjerojatno normalna dijalektalna riječ u Istočnoj Slavoniji, isto kao i "izvinuti se".
A meni pak "glasovati" više vuće na srpski nego "glasati"


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Ispričavam se, najviše možda ne, no sigurno jedna s najbogatijom "paletom" dijalekata. A to ne govorim uopće ne poznavajući situacije u drugim državama, i to ne samo slavonofonskim.
> Već sam o tome pisao čini mi se tu negdje, da, ako je vjerovati članku koji sam pred nekoliko godina čitao, u Francuskoj novčano kažnjavaju te koji na televiziji (valjda se misli na voditelje) kažu englesku riječ ako za to postoji francuska. Zbog međusobne netrpeljivosti, koja je po meni počela sa Stogodišnjim ratom, kojemu možemo zahvaliti i "srednji prst" (isto ako je vjerovati nekim izvorima).
> Pa u redu je, huvati nije naša riječ, i naravno da se ispravi. Što da kaže "Sada będziemy kuvat good večeru" i to je po tebi u redu? Priča se, naravno, hrv. knjiž. jezikom, ne dijalektom. A "kuvati" je vjerojatno normalna dijalektalna riječ u Istočnoj Slavoniji, isto kao i "izvinu*i*ti se".
> A meni pak "glasovati" više vuće na srpski nego "glasati"


 
Bilo bi zanimljivo ako bi otvorio novu temu o hrvatskim dijalektima, meni je, na primer, tvoja teza potpuna novost. Pricu o francuskom ne bih dalje sirio, mada je veza sa ratom od pre seststo godina apsolutno neverovatna.

Sto se tice teme, voditelju koji kaze "kuvati" pa se (odmah) ispravi u "kuhati" definitivno je neko rekao da u programu rucak sme samo da kuha iako ga kod kuce kuva. Tesko mi je da poverujem da je tu instrukciju dobio zato sto je "kuvati" regionalni a "kuhati" standardni izraz, posto se, na primer, "kaj" sasvim slobodno cuje u programu iako je standardni oblik "sto", a verovatno bi se na prste mogli nabrojati hrvatski voditelji sa pravilnom akcentuacijom.

Ne znam zasto ti glasovanje vuce na srpski, mi na istoku imamo samo glasanje.


----------



## slavic_one

Stvar s dijalektima je da je i kuvat, izviniti i što ja znam dio hrvatskog dijalekta i od toga ne znam tko bježi. A da se ispravljaju je sasvim normalno, kada već i griješe, jer ako je na hrvatskoj nacionalnoj televiziji, treba govoriti književni hrvatski. Ja nisam baš čuo govoriti ih kaj i sl., jer što bi se onda desilo da svatko priča kako hoće. Ča si ponemel?! 
Uostalom čemu cijela rasprava, ti bi želio da mi srpski govorimo, ili što?
Ja u školi nikada nisam učio hrvatskosrpski ni srpskohrvatski, kao ni svi moje i mlađe, a i nešto starije generacije. Tako da sa srpskim nemamo ništa osim kao sa svakim drugim, preko muzike, filmova, knjiga, ljudi... U čemu je problem njegovati vlastiti jezik i odbaciti tuđice ako za to postoji hrvatska riječ? Zašto onda svi ne počnemo govoriti engleski, ili španjolski, ili esperanto? Upravo se i radi o njegovanju kulture o kojem je pisala Majalj. Ali vlastite, ne tuđe.


----------



## phosphore

Ma mene prosto zanima koje se to reci smatraju srbizmima, kao sto me zanima i koje su to reci u srpskom navodno kroatizmi, iz sociolingvistickih a ne socio-politickih interesovanja, a ti pokusavas da racionalizujes nesto sto je potpuno jasno sta je i vodis pricu o afirmaciji nacionalnog identiteta, pricu koja je postala smesna sad kad ti je srpski isto sto i esperanto.

(Razjasnio bih jos jedino da se ova koja nije bila sigurna da li kuva ili kuha nije zbunila u dnevniku nego u zabavnom programu, tako da argument o knjizevnom hrvatskom nije pertinentan.)


----------



## slavic_one

Pa oprostit ćeš, ja sam odmah na početku dao lijepi odgovor što mi je prvo palo na pamet, a Majalj je povukla priču o nekakvom odricanju i njegovanju kulture i to kako bi mi valjda trebali pisati ćirilicom (volio bih čuti zašto).
Ne znam, to je teško reći upravo zato što je vjerojatno velika većina tih "srbizama" zapravo dio najčešće istočnoslavonskog dijalekta. E sada, kada i kako su one ušle u taj dijalekt, i je li se onda mogu smatrati srbizmi ili ne... Vjerojatno zato nema nekakav riječnik, tj. adekvatan izvor informacija za takvu stvar. Tako da možemo govoriti više-manje samo o riječima za koje češ ćuti, kada ih kažeš, da ti netko kaže da su to kao srpske riječi. Jer za jedan "prijatno" je teško reći da je srbizam, kada je "приятно" zapravo ruska riječ, a tko zna od kuda je i tamo došla  Više-manje bi mogli reći da su srbizmi ili hrvatizmi samo (novonastale) riječi za koje smo sigurni da su baš nastale u toj zemlji, npr. da se u srbiji počne koristiti riječ samokres, to bi sa sigurnošću bio kroatizam.
A što se tiče i toga "zdravo" što sam spomenuo, mislim da je to apsurd, ali u hrvatskoj je to od strane nekih smatrano kao "komunistički" pozdrav, ili isto kao srbizam, iako ne bi čudilo ni da je u srpski ušao u isto vrijeme kada i u hrvatski jezik. Jer, "zdravlje" je općenito slavenska riječ, tako da je o nekakvoj njenoj izvedenici teško govoriti kao o posuđenici.
(a što se tiče esperanta i tih što sam naveo, mislio sam da počnemo govoriti ne samo Hrvati, nego svi bar u Europi i Americi - sj. i juž., ako već ne treba kao govoriti vlastiti književni jezik)


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Već sam o tome pisao čini mi se tu negdje, da, ako je vjerovati članku koji sam pred nekoliko godina čitao, u Francuskoj novčano kažnjavaju te koji na televiziji (valjda se misli na voditelje) kažu englesku riječ ako za to postoji francuska. Zbog međusobne netrpeljivosti, koja je po meni počela sa Stogodišnjim ratom, kojemu možemo zahvaliti i "srednji prst" (isto ako je vjerovati nekim izvorima).


Hm, da, istina je da ih novcano kaznjavaju (voditelje, da). Medjutim, to nema nikakve veze sa englezima. Francuzi su naprosto opsesvno-kompulzivno nastrojeni prema svojoj kulturi i jeziku, tako da ce voditelj biti jednako kaznjen ako izgovori englesku, njemacku, ili bilo koju drugu rijec, a sansa da je on u pravu (tj da ekvivalentna francuska rijec ne postoji) su skroz minimalne 
Sto se tice netrpeljivosti engleza i francuza, ima jedna anegdota koja kaze da su englezi poceli voziti s desne strane ceste samo kako ne bi vozili s iste strane kao i francuzi 



slavic_one said:


> Ča si ponemel?!


LOL, to nisam dugo cuo!



phosphore said:


> Koje reči se u hrvatskom idiomu smatraju srbizmima i kakve se polemike vode oko tog pitanja?


Iz mog kuta gledanja, uglavnom se radi o upotrebi ekavice umjesto (i)jekavice (iako, da, svjestan sam toga da je ekavica zastupljena i u hrvatskoj).
"Srbizam" koji najcesce cujem je upotreba konstrukcije "da + prezent" umjesto infinitiva, npr: _Moram da kupim XYZ_ umjesto Moram kupiti XYZ

Sto se tice same rasprave oko kulture i socio-politickih ideja, ja se ne bih tu previse uzbudjivao. Nase su kulture (opcenito naroda bivse juge) jako medjusobno isprepletene te je neke pute tesko reci gdje je tocno granica. To vazi i za jezik. Tesko je sa sigurnoscu reci koja je rijec "srbizam" a koja "kroatizam". Ja bih prije rekao da je to vrlo subjektivno, jer siguran sam da iste fraze ne izazivaju kod svih jednaku reakciju - nekima neke fraze jesu srbizam, drugima nisu... Sto se, u konkretnom slucaju Hrvatske, moze jako lako dogoditi, s obzirom na broj dijalekata koje "posjedujemo" 

Ah da, sad se sjetih. Pocetkom/sredinom devedesetih je bio izdan "Rjecnik razlika izmedju hrvatskog i srpskog jezika" i bio je poprilicno debel  Koliko taj rjecnik zapravo svjedoci o razlici dvaju jezika, ne znam (s obzirom na razdoblje kad je izdan), ali svakako moze pomoci u istrazivanju.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Sto se tice netrpeljivosti engleza i francuza, ima jedna anegdota koja kaze da su englezi poceli voziti s desne strane ceste samo kako ne bi vozili s iste strane kao i francuzi







doorman said:


> LOL, to nisam dugo cuo!


Pa di živiš? (Ma kade ti bivaš?) 
Ma istina, ni ja baš... najčešće va kuriere kad se voziju oni ča su pul tih mestah pod Ućkun. 



doorman said:


> Nase su kulture (opcenito naroda bivse juge) jako medjusobno isprepletene te je neke pute tesko reci gdje je tocno granica.


I onda umjesto da to iskoristimo i ponosimo se tom raznolikosti i svi zajedno pridonosimo tome, ne.. ali hebiga, kultura i politika nikada nisu išle baš rukom pod ruku.



doorman said:


> Ah da, sad se sjetih. Pocetkom/sredinom devedesetih je bio izdan "Rjecnik razlika izmedju hrvatskog i srpskog jezika" i bio je poprilicno debel  Koliko taj rjecnik zapravo svjedoci o razlici dvaju jezika, ne znam (s obzirom na razdoblje kad je izdan), ali svakako moze pomoci u istrazivanju.



Posjedujem taj riječnik, već sam o njemu pisao, ali u topicu "kroatizmi".


----------



## phosphore

A kako vi kazete "zdravo"? Ima nesto "bok"?

I koliko u Hrvatskoj ljudi govori ekavski?

Ovo sto ja pitam moglo bi da se nadje u recniku u kojem je za svaku rec navedena i godina kada je prvi put registrovana pa bi se prema tome moglo zakljucivati ko je od koga sta pozajmio, medjutim u Srbiji takav recnik ne postoji, a ne znam da li postoji ni u Hrvatskoj. Taj neki razlikovni recnik koji pominjete ne znam koliko bi mogao da posluzi jer su motivi autora verovatno bili ideoloski a predstavljeni idiomi beogradski i zagrebacki, a ne srpski i hrvatski.


----------



## Majalj

slavic_one said:


> Zna se da su se izmišljale nove riječi, ali ne brini, ne samo u RH, već i u Srbiji.


Ako pod tim podrazumijevaš riječi koje su "izmišljene" nakon raspada Jugoslavije, nisam sigurna jesu li u drugim jezicima dovoljno usvojene da bi se smatrale posuđenicama ili -izmima. Jednostavno su to riječi na drugom jeziku. 



slavic_one said:


> Ćirilicom mi nikada nismo pisali, koliko god bliska da nam bila, i ne vidim razloga zašto bi, čak ne znam ni zašto srbi koriste dvojno, ali dobro, neka se njeguje kultura, za to jesam.


 
Ne moraš ti kao pojedinac ćirilicom nikad ništa pisati, ali mi je apsurd uskratiti cijeli jedan narod (u našem slučaju dva naroda) za takvo povijesno, kulturološko i civilizacijsko bogatstvo, kao što je još jedan alfabet, i ne naučiti generacije i generacije djece da ćirilica zapravo jeste i njihova (možda čak i više nego srpska). 



slavic_one said:


> U čemu je problem njegovati vlastiti jezik i odbaciti tuđice ako za to postoji hrvatska riječ?


 
Zar nije napredak imati više riječi sa istim značenjem u svom jeziku i moći upotrijebiti svaku od njih kad ti to stilski odgovara? Zašto neku odbaciti samo zato što je neko drugi isto ili više koristi? 



slavic_one said:


> A što se tiče i toga "zdravo" što sam spomenuo, mislim da je to apsurd, ali u hrvatskoj je to od strane nekih smatrano kao "komunistički" pozdrav, ili isto kao srbizam, iako ne bi čudilo ni da je u srpski ušao u isto vrijeme kada i u hrvatski jezik.


 
Zašto dio povijesti odbaciti kao da je to nešto tuđe? Komunizam je na ovim prostorima bio dijelom povijesti, koliko god ga mi sad voljeli ili ne. Neko ima pravo da se sa tom ideologijom ne slaže, da smatra da mu je donijela samo loše, i da ne želi koristiti sve što na nju podsjeća (pa i pozdrav), ali apsurdno je reći "to sad više nije naše". 

Kada sam napisala "odricanje" nisam mislila na riječi koje su nastale naknadno, nego na kompletan jedan vokabular koji je nekad bio "naš" a sad tvrdimo da više "nije naš" zato što nas podsjeća na one druge.  Ako za nešto što je bilo tvoje kažeš da više nije tvoje, zar to nije odricanje?


----------



## Orlin

Nisam siguran da li je ta novčana kazna za upotrebu na televiziji engleskih reči koji imaju francuski ekvivalent ukinuta jer ne postoji, najmanje po meni, precizan i jasan kriterij koja reč je "engleska" i "ima ekvivalent u francuskom" - sve je tako subjektivno, ne treba da nemalo ljudi zavisi od volje nekog kažnjavajućeg organa. Ja očekujem da kakav god je organ izabran da kontrolira jezik na televiziji i kažnjava za upotrebu "anglicizma", on bi bio sklon da uvek sankcionira kad je situacija sporna jer su pare u pitanju i efektivnost takvih organa se obično ocenjuje po sabranim novčanim kaznama.


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Pa di živiš? (Ma kade ti bivaš?)
> Ma istina, ni ja baš... najčešće va kuriere kad se voziju oni ča su pul tih mestah pod Ućkun.


Eh, nis od mojega istrijanskega sad za niko vrime  Kako ca onaj moj mini profil govori, sad san va Francije 



phosphore said:


> A kako vi kazete "zdravo"? Ima nesto "bok"?


Meni su poznate varijante _ciao_ (uglavnom u primorju) i _bok_ (unutrasnja Hrvatska)



phosphore said:


> I koliko u Hrvatskoj ljudi govori ekavski?


Nemoj me uzet za rijec, ali ako se dobro sjecam, mislim je ekavica zastupljena samo u istocnoj Slavoniji.



Majalj said:


> Ne moraš ti kao pojedinac ćirilicom nikad ništa pisati, ali mi je apsurd uskratiti cijeli jedan narod (u našem slučaju dva naroda) za takvo povijesno, kulturološko i civilizacijsko bogatstvo, kao što je još jedan alfabet, i ne naučiti generacije i generacije djece da ćirilica zapravo jeste i njihova (možda čak i više nego srpska).


Mislim da nisi u pravu. Cirilica se u skolama ucila iz razloga jer je to bilo jedno od sluzbenih pisama u Jugi (nametnuto sa strane Srbije), dok ona efekitvno (kod nas) nije bas bila zastupljena u svakodnevnom zivotu.  S druge strane, u trenutnoj situaciji, ne vidim smisla u tome da ljudi uce nesto, sto ce, sa sigurnoscu zaboraviti (jer to jednostavno ne mogu upotrijebiti u svakodnevnom zivotu). Po meni bi se mi vise trebali koncentrirati na glagoljicu. To je prvo hrvatsko pismo, a i koliko vidim, pred izumiranjem je (upravo iz razloga je se ne koristi u svakodnevnom zivotu te postoji samo nekolicina "fanatika" koji ju jos drze na zivotu).



Majalj said:


> Zašto dio povijesti odbaciti kao da je to nešto tuđe? Komunizam je na ovim prostorima bio dijelom povijesti, koliko god ga mi sad voljeli ili ne. Neko ima pravo da se sa tom ideologijom ne slaže, da smatra da mu je donijela samo loše, i da ne želi koristiti sve što na nju podsjeća (pa i pozdrav), ali apsurdno je reći "to sad više nije naše".


S tim se u potpunosti slazem. Tuzno je sto ljudi bjeze od svoje povijesti. Ne mozes znati tko si ako ne znas tko si bio 



Orlin said:


> ... ne postoji, najmanje po meni, precizan i jasan kriterij koja reč je "engleska" i "ima ekvivalent u francuskom"


A ne ne, tu se gadno varas  Ono sta malo ljudi zna jest da se zapravo radi o obrnutoj situaciji - vecina engleskih rijeci poticu iz francuskog (velika vecina njih se cak i identicno pise). Naravno, moderne (i.e. tehnicke) rijeci su engleskog podrijetla. Medjutim, cak i te rijeci vucu francuski korijen, tako da je, zapravo, francuzima vrlo lako nac ekvivalent u njihovom jeziku. Nedavno sam bas kupio knjigu "Nemojte pricati frengleski, pricajte francuski" (frengleski, tj _frenglish_ je naziv jezika koji francuzi pricaju kad pokusavaju pricati engleski) i tamo je vrlo jasno objasnjeno podrijetlo svake rijeci koja bi, "nestrucnom oku", djelovala kao engleska 



doorman said:


> Ja bih prije rekao da je to vrlo subjektivno, jer siguran sam da iste fraze ne izazivaju kod svih jednaku reakciju - nekima neke fraze jesu srbizam, drugima nisu...


Ne volim sam sebe citirati, ali ovjde se samo radi o nadopuni. Kao dokaz za subjektivnost, pogledati ovaj thread


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Eh, nis od mojega istrijanskega sad za niko vrime  Kako ca onaj moj mini profil govori, sad san va Francije


Od mojga nič ni bilo nanke kada san bil meju njimi 



doorman said:


> Meni su poznate varijante _ciao_ (uglavnom u primorju) i _bok_ (unutrasnja Hrvatska)


Možda u Istri više "čao", u Primorju "bok", u Dalmaciji "adio"...
Ali najoficijalnije je nekako "bok".



doorman said:


> Nemoj me uzet za rijec, ali ako se dobro sjecam, mislim je ekavica zastupljena samo u istocnoj Slavoniji.


A što je s čakavskom ekavicom, baš tamo oko Rijeke?? 



doorman said:


> Mislim da nisi u pravu. Cirilica se u skolama ucila iz razloga jer je to bilo jedno od sluzbenih pisama u Jugi (nametnuto sa strane Srbije), dok ona efekitvno (kod nas) nije bas bila zastupljena u svakodnevnom zivotu.  S druge strane, u trenutnoj situaciji, ne vidim smisla u tome da ljudi uce nesto, sto ce, sa sigurnoscu zaboraviti (jer to jednostavno ne mogu upotrijebiti u svakodnevnom zivotu). Po meni bi se mi vise trebali koncentrirati na glagoljicu. To je prvo hrvatsko pismo, a i koliko vidim, pred izumiranjem je (upravo iz razloga je se ne koristi u svakodnevnom zivotu te postoji samo nekolicina "fanatika" koji ju jos drze na zivotu).


Istina, tko želi znati će znati, tko ne - ne. Ja sam glagoljicu učio u osnovnoj imali smo par sati o njoj, i znao sam je pisati još mjesec dva i više ne. Uostalom glagoljicu naučiti nije samo naučiti svaki znak, već treba puno učiti onda i o jeziku koji se njom pisao, jer to nije bio standardni hrvatski, već nešto sličnije staroslavenskom, itd. itd.
Uostalom pročitao sam nekidan da je glagoljica zapravo srpsko pismo, da su oni prvi pisali njom (to je Srbin ili Bosanac pisao, ne znam koliko je točno, ali nema se tu što sumnjati, Srbi su valjda i prvi kotač izmislili zapravo jel..)


I tako imamo još jedan topik totalno skrenuti s teme.... Ja ne znam, što vas kopka taj hrvatski jezik, zbilja mi nije jasno. Jel pričate doma hrvatski? Vjerojatno ne. Jel vam prokišnjava krov ili imate sušu u polju zbog toga što mi pričamo ovako ili onako - ne. Pa onda okani se, ako želimo Indijski pričati, pričat ćemo, nitko nam ne treba soliti pamet. I ja bi štošta mijenjao (više gramatički) u hrvatskom, a isto bih mogao i u srpskom naći stvari koje mi se ne sviđaju, pa nit me tko pita, nit ja okolo tlačim ljude s tim! Ne budite naporni ljudi.


----------



## Orlin

Ja se verovatno varam da ne postoji kriterij koja je reč "engleska" ali sam siguran da kažnjavanje za upotrebu "inostranih" reči ima i druge, možda čak važnije, nedostatke, npr.:
1. Voditelji ne bi mogli da normalno vode emisije ako se postojano boje da ne upotrebe "anglicizam" i za to budu novčano kažnjene (čak mogu ne biti u stanju platiti sve kazne).
2. Birokracija i kazne po meni nemaju mesta u lingvistici (ona nije tačna nauka, takve striktne zakone mogu da budu istočnik proizvoljnog tretiranja, korupcije itd.).


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Uostalom pročitao sam nekidan da je glagoljica zapravo srpsko pismo, da su oni prvi pisali njom (to je Srbin ili Bosanac pisao, ne znam koliko je točno, ali nema se tu što sumnjati, Srbi su valjda i prvi kotač izmislili zapravo jel..)
> 
> 
> I tako imamo još jedan topik totalno skrenuti s teme.... Ja ne znam, što vas kopka taj hrvatski jezik, zbilja mi nije jasno. Jel pričate doma hrvatski? Vjerojatno ne. Jel vam prokišnjava krov ili imate sušu u polju zbog toga što mi pričamo ovako ili onako - ne. Pa onda okani se, ako želimo Indijski pričati, pričat ćemo, nitko nam ne treba soliti pamet. I ja bi štošta mijenjao (više gramatički) u hrvatskom, a isto bih mogao i u srpskom naći stvari koje mi se ne sviđaju, pa nit me tko pita, nit ja okolo tlačim ljude s tim! Ne budite naporni ljudi.


 
Ne vidim razlog da budes bezobrazan.

Pronasao sam neke reci koje su navodno srbizmi: snabdijevanje, dozvola, bezbjednost, ubijediti, zaliv, priliv, podsticati, svakodnevica, saobraćaj itd.

http://www-gewi.kfunigraz.ac.at/gra...ische_Untershiede-BKS_SE/Midzic_Serbismen.ppt


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Možda u Istri više "čao", u Primorju "bok", u Dalmaciji "adio"...


Ako se ne varam, _adio_ je jedna od rijetkih talijanskih rijeci koju Dalmatinci koriste kako spada, tj samo u smislu _dovidjenja_. A sta oni kazu kad se susretnu, uf... Ne mogu se sad sjetiti.



slavic_one said:


> A što je s čakavskom ekavicom, baš tamo oko Rijeke??


Imas pravo, smetnuh s uma domace ljude 



slavic_one said:


> Ja ne znam, što vas kopka taj hrvatski jezik, zbilja mi nije jasno.


To ni meni nikad nije bilo jasno... Koliko znam, Hrvati nisu nikad gurali svoj jezik Srbima, ali oni to uporno cine... Cak i sad kad vise nismo u zajednici. Ne kuzim...
*Disclaimer*: ove moje misli nisu ni na koji nacin ideoloske i/ili politicke, one su cisto lingvisticke naravi.


----------



## doorman

Orlin said:


> 1. Voditelji ne bi mogli da normalno vode emisije ako se postojano boje da ne upotrebe "anglicizam" i za to budu novčano kažnjene (čak mogu ne biti u stanju platiti sve kazne).


To sam i ja prvo pomislio kad su mi ispricali to pravilo. Medjutim, bogatstvo rijeci i jezika ih iznimno puno spasava. Ono sto je pritom bitno napomenuti jest da je Francuskoj prosto nemoguce cut/vidjet ijednu englesku rijec - kod njih se sve prevodi na francuski do te mjere da mene, kao stranca, nerijetko znaju nasmijati sa svojom upornoscu prevodjenja.



Orlin said:


> 2. Birokracija i kazne po meni nemaju mesta u lingvistici (ona nije tačna nauka, takve striktne zakone mogu da budu istočnik proizvoljnog tretiranja, korupcije itd.).


Kao najsocijalnija zemlja u Europi, oni imaju dosta takvih zakona i pravila koja "stite drustvo od samoga sebe" i to dosta dobro sljaka kod njih.

Ah da, jos jedna napomena: oni na zakone gledaju "obrnuto" od nas: voditelj nece reci na televiziji stranu rijec ne zato sto ce dobit zbog toga kaznu, vec zato sto pravilo kaze da se to ne smije.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:
			
		

> Ne vidim razlog da budes bezobrazan.
> 
> Pronasao sam neke reci koje su navodno srbizmi: snabdijevanje, dozvola, bezbjednost, ubijediti, zaliv, priliv, podsticati, svakodnevica, saobraćaj itd.
> 
> http://www-gewi.kfunigraz.ac.at/gra...ische_Untershiede-BKS_SE/Midzic_Serbismen.ppt



Ispričavam se ako sam bio bezobrazan (čime?), nisam imao namjeru, ali što jest - jest, pa sada pobijaj što sam rekao.




			
				doorman said:
			
		

> A sta oni kazu kad se susretnu, uf... Ne mogu se sad sjetiti.


Alo, brale! 
To je od osobe do osobe! I ja najčešće pozdravljam prijatelje s "ej"! 



			
				doorman said:
			
		

> To ni meni nikad nije bilo jasno... Koliko znam, Hrvati nisu nikad gurali svoj jezik Srbima, ali oni to uporno cine... Cak i sad kad vise nismo u zajednici. Ne kuzim...


Da, konstantno, i zbilja ne znam zašto.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Da, konstantno, i zbilja ne znam zašto.


 
Izvini, a šta to i gde ja "vama" "guram"?


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Izvini, a šta to i gde ja "vama" "guram"?



Nisam nikoga imenovao.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Nisam nikoga imenovao.


 
Ali pricas sta rade Srb*-i* a ima *dvoje* Srba na topiku.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Ali pricas sta rade Srb*-i* a ima *dvoje* Srba na topiku.



Mislio sam općenito, ne ljude na forumu.


----------



## doorman

phosphore said:


> Ali pricas sta rade Srb*-i* a ima *dvoje* Srba na topiku.


Mozda si ti to malo preosobno shvatio. Ako je moja percepcija stvari ispravna, slavic_one se cisto pitao zasto su Srbi ti koji pitaju "zasto mi odbacujemo srpske rijeci" (ili slicno), a nije primijetio da mi (Hrvati) isto pitamo vas.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Mozda si ti to malo preosobno shvatio. Ako je moja percepcija stvari ispravna, slavic_one se cisto pitao zasto su Srbi ti koji pitaju "zasto mi odbacujemo srpske rijeci" (ili slicno), a nije primijetio da mi (Hrvati) isto pitamo vas.



Točno.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

doorman said:


> Ah da, jos jedna napomena: oni na zakone gledaju "obrnuto" od nas: voditelj nece reci na televiziji stranu rijec ne zato sto ce dobit zbog toga kaznu, vec zato sto pravilo kaze da se to ne smije.


 
Pa isto je u Sloveniji, gdje voditelji upotrebljavaju *medmrežje* umjesto *internet*, *zgoščenka* umjesto *CD*, *programska oprema* umjesto *software/softver *i slično. Slovenski jezik je veoma puristički reguliran kao i francuski.



slavic_one said:


> Uostalom pročitao sam nekidan da je glagoljica zapravo srpsko pismo, da su oni prvi pisali njom


 
Koliko ja znam je glagoljicu osnivao Sv. Ćiril na osnovi pisma kojem su pisali Slaveni na teritoriju današnje Grčke Makedonije.


----------



## Majalj

doorman said:


> Mislim da nisi u pravu. Cirilica se u skolama ucila iz razloga jer je to bilo jedno od sluzbenih pisama u Jugi (nametnuto sa strane Srbije), dok ona efekitvno (kod nas) nije bas bila zastupljena u svakodnevnom zivotu.


 
Ćirilica nije samo srpska.  Suvišno je da bude službeno pismo, ne treba biti nametana u svakodnevnom životu, ali je glupo odreći je se i reći "ona nije naša".  



doorman said:


> Mozda si ti to malo preosobno shvatio. Ako je moja percepcija stvari ispravna, slavic_one se cisto pitao zasto su Srbi ti koji pitaju "zasto mi odbacujemo srpske rijeci" (ili slicno), a nije primijetio da mi (Hrvati) isto pitamo vas.


 
Ja sam tezu o odbacivanju prva postavila.  Ja sam Bošnjakinja, i pitam se zašto mi, Bošnjaci, često odbacujemo riječi koje su dio naše povijesti samo zato što ih koriste Srbi (ili Hrvati, mada rjeđe).  Ako su me rokali granatama, izgladnjivali i smrzavali četiri godine, zašto sada sama dozvolim da mi oduzmu riječi koje su oduvijek bile moje.  

Ovjde postoji teorija da npr. Bojan, Vedran, Neven, itd. nisu "naša" imena.  Po čemu nisu naša, ako su na našem jeziku?  Samo po tome što ih koriste i oni drugi...


----------



## phosphore

Majalj said:


> Ja sam Bošnjakinja


 
To ce reci ni dvoje Srbe na topiku. Ali "ah, ti Srbi".


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> Ćirilica nije samo srpska.  Suvišno je da bude službeno pismo, ne treba biti nametana u svakodnevnom životu, ali je glupo odreći je se i reći "ona nije naša".


Krivo si me shatila. Ja sam samo htjeo reci da cirilica jednostavno nije dio hrvatske kulturne bastine i da prema tome ne vidim smisla u tome da se u skoli ista i uci. 



Majalj said:


> Ja sam tezu o odbacivanju prva postavila. Ja sam Bošnjakinja, i pitam se zašto mi, Bošnjaci, često odbacujemo riječi koje su dio naše povijesti samo zato što ih koriste Srbi (ili Hrvati, mada rjeđe). Ako su me rokali granatama, izgladnjivali i smrzavali četiri godine, zašto sada sama dozvolim da mi oduzmu riječi koje su oduvijek bile moje.
> Ovjde postoji teorija da npr. Bojan, Vedran, Neven, itd. nisu "naša" imena. Po čemu nisu naša, ako su na našem jeziku? Samo po tome što ih koriste i oni drugi...


Moram priznati da ne znam puno o (lingivstickim) prilikama u BiH, ali ocito je da se zbiva nesto slicno kao i kod nas. Tu bi trebali razlikovati dvije vrste odbacivanja:
1) srpska rijec se odbacuje jer za to postoji ekvivalentna hrvatska rijec - s tim se odbacivanjem potpuno slazem, jer ne vidim smisla u koristenju tudjice ako "domacica" postoji i opisuje potpuno istu stvar.
2) srspka rijec se odbacuje "jer je srpska/ima srpske korijene", tj. "oni drugi ju koriste" - s tim se ne slazem. To nema smisla. Oduvijek smo bili susjedi, dugi niz godina i bili u zajednickoj drzavi/moharhiji/itd i normalno je da postoje zajednicke rijeci. Odbacivanje rijeci samo zato "sto zvuce srpski" ili "zvuce hrvatski" je puka politicko-ideoloska idijotarija, koja se nadam da ce nestati sto prije...



Majalj said:


> Ovjde postoji ...


Drago mi je vidjeti da nisam jedini koji se zabuni i napise _ovjde_ umjesto _ovdje_


----------



## Athaulf

slavic_one said:


> "Prijatno" umjesto "dobar tek".



Je li ovo nečija "službena" ideja ili to nekim ljudima stvarno zvuči kao srbizam? Ja sam mnogo puta čuo (pa i rekao) "prijatno" prije jela u Hrvatskoj. 



> Neki čak govore da je i "zdravo" kao srpski.



Krive li dotični Katoličku Crkvu za agresivno promoviranje srbizama?


----------



## Athaulf

slavic_one said:


> Jer za jedan "prijatno" je teško reći da je srbizam, kada je "приятно" zapravo ruska riječ, a tko zna od kuda je i tamo došla



Ruska? Ta riječ je nedvojbeno staroslavenskog podrijetla. Jesi li ti siguran da je ona u hrvatski jezik posuđena naknadno iz ruskog i da se ne radi o zajedničkoj praslavenskoj riječi? Koliko znam, druge riječi s istim korijenom (npr. _prijatelj_) nisu rusizmi.


----------



## sokol

Hello guys,

I'd like to say a few words, with my mod-hat halfway put on - but still writing this as a common and ordinary forero.

It is a well-known fact that Cyrillic script is not only Serbian, in fact it was used by Croats in medieval times (and as this is a fact there's no need to discuss this ); but of course it is also a fact that most Croatians no longer think that Ćirilica is part of their cultural heritage (despite the fact that Hrvatska Gramatika by Barić, Lončarić, Malić, Pavešić, Peti, Zečević, Znika: Zagreb 1997 still mention Ćirilica on p. 65 in a table called "Latinički i ćirilički sustav grafema *hrvatskoga* književnog jezika" - my emphasis).

The writing system could be a very interesting question in itself - _*however,*_ is not the topic proper of this thread. So if you want to discuss this further please open a new thread. 

So back to the first post in this thread:


phosphore said:


> Koje reči se u hrvatskom idiomu smatraju srbizmima i kakve se polemike vode oko tog pitanja?


Much has been written about words which are considered Serbisms in Croatian standard language, and this is indeed a topic very much relevant not only for native speakers but especially for learners.

Therefore I suggest that as far as polemics about this are concerned we try and keep it on a level where we _*discuss*_ polemics (if need be) in a relaxed way, from the point of view of an observer. But please try and keep polemics out of the discussion itself - this won't benefit learners nor native speakers. 

Some rather controversial "Serbisms" already were discussed in this forum, for example "(h)iljada" which, it seems, also is used by many Croats even though it is considered a Serbism by many as far as use in standard language is concerned.

I suggest that we discuss in this thread general tendencies and lexical peculiarities and that whenever a particular feature (morphological, grammatical or lexical, or whatever) arises which demands more attention we begin a new thread about it (you may of course link from this thread to the new topic) - it will make it easier for all of you to discuss this topic in a productive way.


----------



## doorman

Athaulf said:


> Je li ovo nečija "službena" ideja ili to nekim ljudima stvarno zvuči kao srbizam? Ja sam mnogo puta čuo (pa i rekao) "prijatno" prije jela u Hrvatskoj.



Ja gotovo uvijek kazem _prijatno_ prije jela, _dobar tek_ znatno znatno rjedje. Unatoc tome, jasno mi je zasto je se to smatra srbizmom. U srpskom se jeziku _prijatno_ govori i kao sinonim za _dobar/ugodan_ u pozdravima, odzdravima, itd. U stilu, umjesto "dovidjenja" reklo bi se "prijatno" (u smislu prijatan, tj dobar dan). Ako grijesim, molim ispravku od srpskih kolega


----------



## slavic_one

Pročitao sam slideove koje je phosphore dao, i to su skoro sve do jedne riječi onda vjerojatno staroslavenskog podrijetla, a ima ih i turskog, grčkog, francuskog... i što se to treba smatrati srbizmima? I u čemu je onda problem imati svoje vlastite riječi za to nego posuđenice (kao što su u srpskom)? A i ako su staroslavenskog podrijetla onda u čemu je problem koristiti ih? Zašto bi bile baš srbizmi?


----------

